# Well Meow there



## kjw (May 22, 2007)

Hi to all of you!

I've been perusing this site for a little while, and finally decided to stop lurking, come out of the shadows and get registered. 

I have, among other pets, 6 cats who I love dearly. The senior boss is a boy named Scamp, who is 19 years old. He is a dsh, black, with beautiful amber eyes. I adopted him from the local SPCA many moons ago. He is starting to feel his years and has developed some health problems, but we are doing as much as we can to keep him comfy and happy.

My next boy is Rascal, he is about 12 and looks like a black and white pumpkin with a pink nose. He is pidgeon-toed, and very loving. Also quite vocal.

Paco is 11, and was rescued from a pet store that was going to have him euthanised due to a heart murmur. I was standing in the back of the store, giving my opinion about a sick lizard they had, and this little fellow was segregated in his own cage, away from all the other kittens. He kept poking me through the bars of the cage. He came home with me that day. Are you starting to get that I'm a sucker for a kitty in need? lol

Buddy came to us about 10 years ago, he is my only long haired cat, he looks like a Maine **** but without the extra toes. He's grey and white and extremely loving. His favorite place to sleep is on my head, unfortunately.

Kashmir is our only exotic breed, he is a Siamese and very talkative, and of course demanding as only that breed can be. He is my daughter's favorite, and very cuddley. Kashmir is 8.

Our last addition is Rufus. *sighs* Rufus is a Ginger. Need I say more? He keeps us on our toes, and I think sometimes he has MPD or something. Our most challenging baby, he is 3.

I have other pets as well, 3 retired racing greyhounds, and 2 ferrets. Our house is a bit of a zoo, but something interesting is always happening. For the most part, I enjoy being owned by all these companions.

I will post pics of my boys as soon as I get my software straightend out.


----------



## Strypz (May 17, 2007)

Only a few animals then, you should get a few more...only joking!
WELCOME!!!!!!!! You will love it here I do, don't let the ktten staus fool you been here long... time but had to get knew account. 

<<<<<<<<<<WELCOME again have a great stay and will definately need some great piccys of your kittys!!!


----------



## Tigonie (May 21, 2007)

Hi, Karen! Nice to meet you. We have 3 cats and one retired racing greyhound! I just found this forum the other day, because someone on Greytalk recommended it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

If you've been lurking, you know we'll be wanting pictures!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the gang, looking forward to pictures of all the furrys


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Another black cat! Someone hold me back! :heart 

Welcome, kjw! I have Siamese too, so I don't blame your daughter!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you join us Karen


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can't believe that they were going to put Paco down because he had a heart murmur :x . My Baby had a heart murmur at first and now she has cardiomyopathy, but we give her pills for it and she's fine. Hope to see pics of your babies soon!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Welcome to you and your tribe! You'll love it here!


----------

